# Heidi Jo, paralympic athlete!



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Go big Heidi!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Here's Heidi's event: 

Women's Para Snowboard Cross - Standing - Alpine Skiing - Sochi 2014 Paralympic winter Games

She and one of her teammates are tied for 2nd in THE WORLD for this event, so she stands a great chance to podium! Be sure to check it out if you have access to TV/internet!


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

*Sweet!*

I met Heidi on Bailey a couple years ago. What an amazing person!!! Good Luck Heidi!!!!!!!!! See ya on the water soon...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I love watching her journey on Facebook. Good luck One Legged Wonder!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome! Good luck Heidi!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

3/14 at 1am Heidi Jo Duce's event will be on the air! That's 1am - set your alarms before going to bed.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Oops, I believe the event is at 1130 this evening!

1130!!!! Watch at 1130!!!! 1130!!!!! Watch 1130!!!!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Our little ol' Heidi Jo got 5th!! Totally amazing - she only recently started competing and has already made it to the US paralympic team - unbelievable! Whether you get 1st, 3rd, 5th or disqualified, as far as I'm concerned, if you made it to the Olympics, you WON!! As Heidi (and Charlie Sheen) likes to say..." WINNING!"


----------



## Mankypin (Jul 5, 2011)

Heidi is the real deal! Got on a United Flight going to Costa Rica back in Feb and the safety video showed United supporting athletes going to Sochi and there was Heidi on screen! She's worldwide bitches! And the nicest person in person.


----------

